# Tiliqua rugosa research



## bipolar_bear (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello all,
I'm currently doing a uni assignment on sleepy lizards,_ Tiliqua rugosa, _and was wondering if anyone knows of any good publications on them in relation to their biology, ecology or overall behaviour. Would be muchly appreciated!

Thanks _​_all


----------



## baker (Nov 9, 2016)

For a university assignment I would recommend using as much primary literature as possible. Have a search through your universities library for journal articles on _Tiliqua rugosa _[/I] and you should find some useful articles. When I get home today I will try to have a quick search through the University of Queensland library and see what I can find. 

A guide to Australian skinks in captivity and keeping and breeding Australian lizards are both probably good starting books for your research, I would not rely on them that much though. Blue Tongue Skinks - Contributions to Tiliqua and Cyclodomorphus would be and excellent resource for your assignment if you can get a copy.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2016)

Search Michael Bull and Tiliqua rugosa on google scholar


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 11, 2016)

Her's some links to other literature that might assist.

http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/content/9/5/452.full.pdf

http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10164-008-0086-z

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4448776/

https://stephanleu-ecology.com/updates/

http://animaldiversity.org/accounts/Tiliqua_rugosa/

Link to references.

http://eol.org/pages/790460/literature

Cheers,

George.


----------



## bipolar_bear (Nov 17, 2016)

He's the one setting the assignment! He's the topic coordinator what I'm studying at the moment. 

- - - Updated - - -



GBWhite said:


> Her's some links to other literature that might assist.
> 
> http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/content/9/5/452.full.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks George, appreciate it!


----------

